# Lights, nutes, tents ect review section



## chronnie49 (Jul 27, 2015)

I think it would be great if there was a section for all of us to review what equipment we use/have used. I spend lots of time researching before i buy anything, which im sure lots of you do the same so i think it would be helpful.


----------



## CDiablo (Oct 9, 2015)

I am bumping this to hope that someone that has power to make forums sees this. I was going to do a write up on the Bluelab PH controller. The world of gardening(in my experience) is full of schyesters and tricksters so I would love if people can review what they have tried. We have a seed review section, so why not an equipment review section.


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2015)

Whatever the equipment falls under use that category

If it's hps or cfl use the indoor lighting or cfl board 

We have a Nutes section as well


Too many forums spreads everything too thin it becomes disorganized and difficult for members to figure out where the heck to put things


----------

